# What Groupset?



## turborower (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey,
I'm new here and I just bought a gently used Pinarello F4:13 frame-set and I'm wondering what group-set I should put on it, and for that matter if I can put whatever group-set I want on it or if there are only certain ones that are compatible. This is my first foray into building a bike the way I want it and I am just curious what the guru's here think. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NukeDOC (Nov 11, 2011)

it would be sacrilegious to put anything but campy on that frame. haha but im sure others may disagree.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Movistar use Campagnolo, Sky use Shimano. Both teams do well.

Try as many groups as you can before you buy. 

How the lever fits your hand, the tactile feelback from shifting and braking, and how the group performs are infinitely more important than anything else. Also consider servicing-can a local dealer help you with repairs or parts? Not every dealer is going to be skilled at setting up EPS or Di2. 
Also, get a frame that is appropriate to your group choice. Not all frames take electronic shifting, and frames designed for electronic shifting may not take mechanical setups. The next generation of Pinarellos, the 65.1, look like they will do both, though.


----------



## Deeyetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

Buy the best groupo you can afford. Groupos can be moved from frame to frame as you upgrade your frameset so get the best (Di2)


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I sell all gruppos if you need a good price. Ultegra would be nice or chorus. 
I will also have the new eps Athena soon


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Whether you go Shimano, Campag or Sram really depends on what sort of shifting you're used to, how much money you want to spend and whether you think some hoods are more comfortable than others.
NukeDOC is referring to the fact that Pinarello & Campag are both Italian manufacturers and, in his opinion, Italian is the ONLY way to go! Many others that own Pinarello's would agree with him.
I'm not too sure if it's ever been proven which gruppo is the absolute best, as all have subtle floors/slight negatives, as well as the obvious huge positives. For example, Campag SR is more expensive than any other. Their hubs are also noisier than Shimano & Sram and gear changes are precise, yet slightly aggressive - tapered more for elite racers in the SR range.
Sram have had some issues with their FD and shifting onto the larger chain ring is a problem for some people. I believe that this has been corrected with the 2012 Red/Black. The 'double tap' is also something to get used to. Red is the lightest in it's class.
Shimano (mech) is heavier than the others, but most people are moving to Di2 these days. If you win the lotto, you could buy Campag's SR EPS, which is the ultimate gruppo.
Personally, I have Dura Ace 7900 (mech) on my Dogma and love it. Just remember that if you're considering any of the electronic gruppo's, the frame should have the necessary entry/exit holes for the wires.
Good luck and keep us all posted on your decision and opinion of your purchase.


----------

